# Laufwerksicons unter Gnome. [gelöst]

## Klaus Meier

Bis dbus-0.6 hat mir Gnome auf dem Desktop die Icons von Laufwerken angezeigt, welche ich über die fstab automatisch mounte.

Seit dbus-1 erscheinen die nicht mehr. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das hinbekommen kann?Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sat Jan 20, 2007 8:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schleudertrauma81

Hi, bei mir ging das so:

- Rechtsklick auf den Desktop -> Arbeitsfläche einrichten

- Im Einrichten-Fenster links auf "Verhalten" gehen

- Den Reiter "Gerätesymbole" auswählen

- Die Box "Gerätesymbole anzeigen" setzen

- Anwenden

Dann sollten neu gemountete Geräte auf dem Desktop angezeigt und auch entfernt werden können.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *schleudertrauma81 wrote:*   

> Hi, bei mir ging das so:
> 
> - Rechtsklick auf den Desktop -> Arbeitsfläche einrichten
> 
> - Im Einrichten-Fenster links auf "Verhalten" gehen
> ...

 

Welche Gnome-Version verwendest du?

Ich habe diese Unteroption "Arbeitsfläche einrichten" nicht :/

Sondern nur:

```

Ordner Anlegen

Starter Anlegen

Dokumente anlegen ->

---------

Nach namen aufräumen

Änderungen fixieren

---------

Desktop-Hintergrund ändern.

```

@Klaus Meier

Sollte dir Ebenfalls dieses Untermenü fehlen, dann schau z.B. mal in deinen gconf-editor unter system->storage: display_scsi_drives

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schleudertrauma81 wrote:*   

> Hi, bei mir ging das so:
> 
> - Rechtsklick auf den Desktop -> Arbeitsfläche einrichten
> 
> - Im Einrichten-Fenster links auf "Verhalten" gehen
> ...

 Sorry, das ist KDE, da geht es bei mir auch. Ich fragte nach Gnome.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> @Klaus Meier
> 
> Sollte dir Ebenfalls dieses Untermenü fehlen, dann schau z.B. mal in deinen gconf-editor unter system->storage: display_scsi_drives

 

Hm, in diesem Ungetüm habe ich auch schon rumgesucht. Aber ich habe bei mir unter system kein storage...

----------

## schleudertrauma81

Verdammt... jetzt fällt mir das auch auf. Dabei hab ich mich schon gefreut, dass ich hier auch mal jemandem helfen kann.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schleudertrauma81 wrote:*   

> Verdammt... jetzt fällt mir das auch auf. Dabei hab ich mich schon gefreut, dass ich hier auch mal jemandem helfen kann. 

 

Naja, ist schon ok. Warst der erste, der auf meine Frage überhaupt reagiert hat. Also... Ich finds viel schlimmer, daß da so ein Feature auf einmal verschwindet, keiner meldet es und keiner hat ne Lösung.

----------

## schotter

Ich hab auch dbus-1.0.2 drauf, aber bei mir erscheinen die Laufwerkssymbole. Ich hab dieses "Platten einbinden"-Applet nebenbei laufen, vllt liegt's ja daran?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blu3bird

Das Feature fuktioniert bei mir auch mit dbus-1(Wobei das eher ein Nautilus-Problem ist).

Im gconf gibt es /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible damit kannst du es ein- und ausstellen.

Die einzige Änderung die mir bekannt ist, die das Verschwinden verursachen könnte ist die Umstellung auf "User-visible" mounts(Update auf andere Version).

Sprich es werden nur die Mounts angezeigt, die dein User mounten darf und auch eingebunden hat(fstab/mount option user/users). Die, die er zwar mounten darf, aber umounted sind werden nur im Arbeitsplatz angezeigt.

Mounts die von root sind(z.b. /, /tmp) werden nicht mehr angezeigt. Es gibt auch keinen einfachen Schalter um die anzuzeigen.

edit: Noch als Hinweis: Wenn dein User zwar /mnt/usbdisk mounten darf, es aber aktuell von root gemountet ist wird's auch nicht angezeigt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schotter wrote:*   

> Ich hab auch dbus-1.0.2 drauf, aber bei mir erscheinen die Laufwerkssymbole. Ich hab dieses "Platten einbinden"-Applet nebenbei laufen, vllt liegt's ja daran? 

  Probiert, zeigt bei mir nur CDROMs an, keine Festplattenpartitionen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Das Feature fuktioniert bei mir auch mit dbus-1(Wobei das eher ein Nautilus-Problem ist).
> 
> Im gconf gibt es /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible damit kannst du es ein- und ausstellen.
> 
> Die einzige Änderung die mir bekannt ist, die das Verschwinden verursachen könnte ist die Umstellung auf "User-visible" mounts(Update auf andere Version).
> ...

 

Also volumes_visible ist an. Option user in der fstab ist gesetzt. Geht trotzdem nicht.

----------

## Palatinum

Mir hat geholfen, dass ich die Laufwerke aus der /etc/fstab rausgeschmissen hab (USB/CDROM)! Danach wurden sie wieder angezeigt aufm Desktop und Applet.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Palatinum wrote:*   

> Mir hat geholfen, dass ich die Laufwerke aus der /etc/fstab rausgeschmissen hab (USB/CDROM)! Danach wurden sie wieder angezeigt aufm Desktop und Applet.

 Es geht mir um Festplattenpartitionen. USB und CDROM werden angezeigt.

----------

## schotter

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Palatinum wrote:*   Mir hat geholfen, dass ich die Laufwerke aus der /etc/fstab rausgeschmissen hab (USB/CDROM)! Danach wurden sie wieder angezeigt aufm Desktop und Applet. Es geht mir um Festplattenpartitionen. USB und CDROM werden angezeigt.

 Also Festplattenpartitionen gehen bei mir auch nicht. Kann mich aber auch daran erinnern, dass die mal angezeigt wurden. Da ich aber nur /boot habe stört das mich jetzt natürlich nicht.   :Sad: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schotter wrote:*   

> Also Festplattenpartitionen gehen bei mir auch nicht. Kann mich aber auch daran erinnern, dass die mal angezeigt wurden. Da ich aber nur /boot habe stört das mich jetzt natürlich nicht.  

  Vor dbus-1 gingen die bei mir.

----------

## .maverick

Vielleicht tuts ein revdep-rebuild?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *.maverick wrote:*   

> Vielleicht tuts ein revdep-rebuild?

 Nö, das habe ich schon alles hinter mir.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, ich habs hinbekommen. Man muß die Laufwerke nach /media mounten. Also in der fstab aus dem stage-Archiv war die Vorgabe für manuelles mounten ja /mnt. Und automatisch gemountete Medien werden ja in /media eingehängt. Also jetzt die manuell gemounteten auch da rein und schon geht es.

----------

